# 2019 X5 gap in rear seat belt attracts items!



## Dcollins728 (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi-my daughter has now dropped both a ring and a necklace into the gap where the seatbelt attaches in the rear seat. Any thoughts on how to access this space to retrieve these items????


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

My second seat bottom pops up with some small difficulty. No particular attachment that I recall. I vacuum under the seat when I vacuum the seat.


----------



## QSilver7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ditto Doug…if the jewelry has fallen beneath the lower rear seats cushion…it is not difficult to lift off that cushion to retrieve items that have fallen beneath it.

The only caution is if you have heated rear seats…be careful to remove any electrical connection before yanking the entire cushion out of the vehicle. You can see the instruction in the illustrations below on how and where to lift to remove the lower cushion and where to look for any electrical connections.


----------

